# Rebuilding rear calipers??



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I went to do my rear brakes today after finally finishing the fronts. (See my last post in this forum about them wearing unevenly. I went with AD22VF calipers.) The dirt boots around the pistons tore as I tried to turn the pistons back in using the special tool. They refused to rotate freely. I've rebuilt front calipers before. It's a piece of cake. Anybody have any experience with the Nissan rear calipers with the integral parking brake? Any special tools needed? I'm really aggrevated with this whole project. The car is only 5yrs old with 61K miles on it.

Depending on the cost of the rebuild kits, I may just go with reman. units. I picked up the loaded AD22VF's for only $160.


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

i have just finished doing what you are doing. i just bought new rear unloaded calipers. i got one from www.rockauto.com (a1 cardone brand) and one from autozone (fenco brand). i paid about $85 at rockauto and $75 at autozone. a1 cardone seems to be short on rear passenger side calipers for the b14 sentra. the fenco caliper i got was not a rebuilt nissan caliper. it seems they make their own calipers.

i tried finding a rear caliper rebuild kit for our calipers and could not locate one. i didn't check with nissan though. maybe a 94 sentra rear caliper rebuild kit would work. i think buying the rebuilt unloaded calipers are the way to go. didn't take me very long at all to install the calipers and new pads, maybe 1 hr for first side and 40 min. for the last side.

i got a question for you if you have time. i installed new adv22 calipers up front, stainless lines all around, motul fluid, axis deluxe pads in front, axis heavy duty pads in rear, new rear calipers (just recently  ), and resurfaced all my rotors. my front brakes lock up very easily under moderate braking. do yours do this as well. i know i have bled the lines well because i used an entire large bottle of prestone and then i just recently bled them again with motul. 

it can be pretty scary in the rain and snow :thumbup:


dan
98 sentra se


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm going back home tonight to finish the car. Car Parts Warehouse in Cleveland is supposed to have my reman. rear calipers tomorrow morning.

Dan,
I'll let you know if I experience a problem with that. I want to say it might be a porportioning valve issue but don't quote me on that. I'll check my text books when I'm home this weekend.


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Dan,
Sorry it took me so long to reply. I've been super busy with school lately. So far with my AD22VF's up front I've had no problems with locking the wheels except when I try to. Even in the wet. It's been raining in Northern Ohio quite a bit the past few days too. I'm running the new Kumho Ecsta ASX Ultra High Perf. all-season tires. They are really grippy. Maybe that has something to do with it. Air in the system shouldn't have anything to do with locking the wheels. If anything, it would prevent it. Only thing I could think of is it being the combination of the pads and freshly resurfaced rotors. (Brembo's cross-hatch pattern is one of the reasons I go with them.)

So far I'm really happy with the brakes. I wish I had stainless lines now though. Stupid me for selling my Goodridge's before ever putting them on the car. I'm running Castrol GT LMA fluid by the way. Way cheaper than Motul and it's all you need for street driving. I swear by Ate Super Blue for my BMW racecar though.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

nismoweapon said:


> I went to do my rear brakes today after finally finishing the fronts. (See my last post in this forum about them wearing unevenly. I went with AD22VF calipers.) The dirt boots around the pistons tore as I tried to turn the pistons back in using the special tool. They refused to rotate freely. I've rebuilt front calipers before. It's a piece of cake. Anybody have any experience with the Nissan rear calipers with the integral parking brake? Any special tools needed? I'm really aggrevated with this whole project. The car is only 5yrs old with 61K miles on it.
> 
> Depending on the cost of the rebuild kits, I may just go with reman. units. I picked up the loaded AD22VF's for only $160.


Going loaded is the only way to go for me. I hate rebuilding plus it is better to get loaded reman pieces cause they are finished with everything and look like new.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

dan7225 said:


> i got a question for you if you have time. i installed new adv22 calipers up front, stainless lines all around, motul fluid, axis deluxe pads in front, axis heavy duty pads in rear, new rear calipers (just recently  ), and resurfaced all my rotors. my front brakes lock up very easily under moderate braking. do yours do this as well. i know i have bled the lines well because i used an entire large bottle of prestone and then i just recently bled them again with motul.
> it can be pretty scary in the rain and snow :thumbup:
> dan
> 98 sentra se


Dan, I have a 97 GXE 1.6 and the change from stock to AD22VF's is the largest. Yes I notice the brakes grab more as you apply them, but no I do not think it is a problem in the wet. I think I have just got used to it. I have the small master cylinder and rear drums, everything else stock, rotors are stock Raybestos.
Good Luck....


----------

